# Spartan vs. Ninja



## Solus Christus (Apr 23, 2009)

We've all heard that age-old question Ninjas vs. Pirates. And of course we know it'll be the ninja (sorry mateys). But how would our favorite black-garbed assassin fare against a spartan?

Spartan vs. Ninja


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2009)

No one can beat a ninja. Just ask this guy....


[video=youtube;IR68W56DCBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR68W56DCBU[/video]


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 24, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> No one can beat a ninja. Just ask this guy....
> 
> 
> How to kill a ninja...



Truly he possess a dizzying intellect.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > No one can beat a ninja. Just ask this guy....
> ...



Not everyone can follow ninja logic.


----------



## forgivenmuch (Apr 24, 2009)

This is an unfortunate one for me. On the one hand, I usually vote ninja, because of their impressive stealthy techniques and ruthlessness. On the other hand, spartans are just straight crazy and besides, have you seen the abs on those guys  !? Anyway, I had to go spartan.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 24, 2009)

I take exception to that first video - a ninja vs. a spartan one-on-one? Useless comparison.

Every bit of Spartan armament was designed for use in the phalanx, not the open field with one person. I do have real doubt that 100 ninjas could penetrate and defeat a 100-man Spartan phalanx. 

But, then again, the Ninja is out of his element too, as surprise and deception are huge parts of their tactics and armament. I wish it could be done this simply.

Either way, I'm a nitpicker- cool videos


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 24, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> We've all heard that age-old question Ninjas vs. Pirates. And of course we know it'll be the ninja (sorry mateys). But how would our favorite black-garbed assassin fare against a spartan?
> 
> Spartan vs. Ninja



Some ninja made off with the video, because it isn't posted any more.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

I love spartans!


----------



## tellville (Apr 24, 2009)

Ninja. 

This is how it would play out:

Spartan: I AM SPARTA!! I will break your bones on my glorious abs. I will then make them into soup. I will then take that soup and spit it out of my mouth. And when I have done that I will let the dogs lick what is left. I will then admire my glorious abs. I AM SPARTA!!!!!!

<swishing sound>

<spartan falls down in half>

Ninja: Sayonara.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)

The SPARTAN!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Apr 24, 2009)

Spartans were into pederasty...therefore ninja wins!

Spartans


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 24, 2009)

Craig said:


> Spartans were into pederasty...therefore ninja wins!
> 
> Spartans



Umm... eww. But whatever gives the ninja an advantage


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Apr 24, 2009)

A ninja would just stab the Spartan in his sleep. No chance there.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 24, 2009)

*Laughing....*

I just heard this video described in detail yesterday, by one of my very bright an autistic students, he is gifted, and his autism bring a unique variation to the telling of tales, he loves those shows, and pretty much daily, I'm getting his rundowns on the recent episode (or history channel battles)...anyway, it gave me a chuckle, when I saw this thread, reminding me of it.

By the way, he supports the Spartan smash into wall with shield victory. I still have not seen the video, but, according to him, that was the final move?


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to go with the Spartan on this one though I haven't seen the 300, because that passage is the most brilliant thing, those men in the gap standing out of the ages in all of my years of learning history. No imaginary ninja can possibly take that indelible impression on my young self .


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 24, 2009)

tdowns said:


> I just heard this video described in detail yesterday, by one of my very bright an autistic students, he is gifted, and his autism bring a unique variation to the telling of tales, he loves those shows, and pretty much daily, I'm getting his rundowns on the recent episode (or history channel battles)...anyway, it gave me a chuckle, when I saw this thread, reminding me of it.
> 
> By the way, he supports the Spartan smash into wall with shield victory. I still have not seen the video, but, according to him, that was the final move?



Yeah, these can be silly things. Maybe an exercise in futility, but hey, it's fun to toy with the idea.

The last move does involve bashing the ninja with a shield, but he gets stabbed with the gladius.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 24, 2009)

I voted Spartan because my HS mascot was a Spartan.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 24, 2009)

*Love it...*

I love "VS" discussions, especially with Super Heroes, if they could get the rights to those, that would be cool!

As good as the videos are, this kids' detailed descriptions of the battles, are even better, classic. Makes me . It always starts with, "So, Mr. Downs, who do you think would win..."


----------



## Zenas (Apr 24, 2009)

Spartans because they already did it. Those Immortal guys in 300, they were ninjas. Not only did the Spartans win, but they beheaded most of them and killed their pet Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 24, 2009)

Spartan strength was in formations, ninja's are one on one. Given the scenario of one spartan v one ninja it would appear to be a no-brainer!


----------



## Skyler (May 4, 2009)

Ninjas & spartans are apples to oranges.


----------



## tellville (May 4, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Ninjas & spartans are apples to oranges.



And we all know that oranges (Ninjas) are better than apples (Spartans).


----------



## drmackulin (May 4, 2009)

*whence the spartan*

ohiyeo guzimus

ninja's still around today, but I know of no spartan.
*ninja win.*

Nice to see some humor.

Sionara
ninjaforChristout


----------

